# eheim 2075 on/off valve



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I need one, J&L are looking through their parts box. Any other ideas for eheim parts in the lower mainland?

It's not an emergency, other canister and sump working just fine.

Thanks,


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I can't help you, but I hear eheim has really good customer relations. 
You are not the only one on this boat.
Read this post which should help you.

Help.. Eheim 2075 flow valve and quick disconnect broken


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Check king eds


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, not the first time it has happened to me. The interlocking gears for the intake and outlet are the weak spot. When they stop meshing it's toast. Getting the intake off and on is not a problem, it just won't flow water.

J&L did have one, thanks.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to think about just running the sump and ditch the canister


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

I have one check your in box


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

charles said:


> Time to think about just running the sump and ditch the canister


I was just thinking that on the drive over to J&L... I think it's time...


----------

